

How KakaoTalk Grew From a Startup to a Giant Mobile Platform - peterkchen
http://www.techinasia.com/kakao-founding-story/

======
bane
I deal with lots of East-Asians and _everybody_ I know has Kakaotalk. My wife
and I use it exclusively instead of texting and she uses it almost exclusively
for international calls. It works pretty well and it hasn't cost us a penny.

